# Progress on IBS protocol - week 5 update



## Butch (Nov 16, 2014)

I wanted to update everyone on how things are going with this protocol I started five weeks ago, which includes an Elimination Diet and some new supplements. It's based on recommendations from Aglaee Jacob's book called Digestive Health with Real Food. I've been writing more detailed reports on my blog (https://bodyhealyourself.wordpress.com/ ) but I'm down with the flu this week so I only have the energy to do a short post for now.

I've been doing the diet and supplements for five weeks. I have definitely had improvement. Here's what has changed for me:

- Bloating - I really have no bloating at all anymore. Ever.

- Gas - I do occasionally have gas before I have to go to the bathroom, but it's infrequent and very manageable. Before I had more gas. This started to improve when I tried FODMAP diet earlier this fall as well.

- Cramping / Pain - this was never a huge issue for me before, but I did occasionally have cramping but usually associated with a BM. I would say this is about the same as it was before.

- Stool consistency - improved but still not great. I was on FODMAP diet a couple months before starting this diet but it didn't help that much. I would say that overall consistency is improved even from when I was on FODMAP diet, but I still have days where it's completely liquid and I can't connect it to anything in particular I've eaten. And it's still not normal. I did have one normal BM about a week and a half ago out of nowhere, but not since.

- Frequency - improved. FODMAP improved this first - made things much more predictable and so I wasn't worried to go out. This has improved upon that more. While I still occasionally have a day where I go 4 times, usually it's twice and often only once. Even higher frequency days, I usually have only one large BM and the others are minor/small so it's not as big a deal (I'm not needing to be on the toilet for 20 minutes). Interestingly, I've noticed there's no correlation between improved stool consistency and the frequency - some days I have only one BM but it's terrible (liquid) - but only one. Go figure.

- Energy level - after about three weeks on this protocol, my energy levels really improved. This has been wonderful as I've been getting more and more tired lately, I think because my nutrient absorption was not good. I hope this means this protocol has improved things. I have noticed i rarely have any undigested food in my stools anymore.

Supplements I am on now are: Natural Oils for antibiotic effect (I had overgrowth of bad bacteria), VSL#3 probiotic, Pancreatic Enzymes, Betaine HCL with Pepsin (to acidify the stomach), Collagen Hydrolysate (for gut health/rebuilding).

I hope this info is helpful to others. I'm considering asking my GI doc to prescribe Enteragam. Interested in how that might help me out.


----------

